# Planted Juwel Trigon 190



## DavidW (1 Jul 2016)

This is my 190 litre planted discus tank.


----------



## Aqua360 (5 Jul 2016)

DavidW said:


> View attachment 86063
> 
> This is my 190 litre planted discus tank.



nice, what do you use for filtration?


----------



## DavidW (5 Jul 2016)

I have a JBL e1501 filter, with a All Pond Solutions EF Booster on the inlet. The outlet for the e1501 goes through a CO2 inline diffuser then into a UV unit and this returns to the tank. I really like the JBL, it's a great bit of kit.


----------



## thewizardhunter (27 Jul 2016)

Nice tank, are you using RO water?


----------



## Jester (11 Aug 2016)

stunning tank, stunning fish. Is the fish on the left white?


----------



## REDSTEVEO (12 Nov 2016)

How are the discus with CO2.


----------



## Deansie (24 Aug 2017)

David you have a beautiful tank, I love discus- although I found then more finicky than marine. 
Can I ask have you tried red plants in the trigon? I can't keep them going for long, I thinking lighting and are inadequate for the depth


----------



## DavidW (4 Sep 2017)

Sorry for the late reply only just seen the questions.

The white discus is a pigeon silver

My discus are fine with CO2 at 25ppm

I've had issues with red plants too. I find if you can get red stem plant cutting from a board member they do better shop ones. Try Ludwigia palustris, I've grown this successfully in the past, also Limnophila hippuridoides. I didn't manage to grow any in mt trigon 190 with standart t5 lighting, but in my trigon 350 with has an iquatics 4 tube replacement light unit and the standard juwel 2 tube unit in the back I grew both Ludwigia palustris and Limnophila hippuridoides.


----------



## Deansie (5 Sep 2017)

Thanks, you have confirmed what I thought really about the stock lighting. My new small tank with strong lighting is doing the same, carpeting plants growing great, not the case in the trigon, but ove found they grow well floated.


----------



## DavidW (5 Sep 2017)

Deansie said:


> Thanks, you have confirmed what I thought really about the stock lighting. My new small tank with strong lighting is doing the same, carpeting plants growing great, not the case in the trigon, but ove found they grow well floated



Hi here's my Trigon 350 with the iquatics main light and CO2 injection


 
CO2 make a big difference with the carpet plants.


----------



## Vandal Gardener (5 Sep 2017)

Sorry Gents,

I have to disagree with the stock t5s from Juwel, the growth might not be as quick you're used to or like but my 190 only has the 2 T5s.  I'm having success with Ludwigia Arcuata &Palustris (super red), Prospinaca Palustris, Limnophila (not sure if its Hippodroides or aromatica).  

I've also got a mixed carpet of marislea hirsuta, glosso and monte carlo (tried all three because of problems with CO2 initially) and after decorating for a month (and total neglect) I found that the carpet had taken in spite of my bronze corys.

I seem to be blessed with good soft water so maybe that's got a part to play too.

The biggest factor in getting all these plants was dialling the CO2.

Substrate's plain old pea gravel capping tropica growth (under substrate stuff) and at a decade old it never fails to amaze me.  I'm dosing much reduced version of PMDD + PO4 a la Tom Barr's recipe (sorry my link doesn't work anymore) but at alternate days instead of both in one day.  Still trying to find the sweet spot for dosing.

Anyway hope I'm not coming across as argumentative or a blah blah blah


----------



## Deansie (5 Sep 2017)

Vandal Gardener said:


> Sorry Gents,
> 
> I have to disagree with the stock t5s from Juwel, the growth might not be as quick you're used to or like but my 190 only has the 2 T5s.  I'm having success with Ludwigia Arcuata &Palustris (super red), Prospinaca Palustris, Limnophila (not sure if its Hippodroides or aromatica).
> 
> ...



Thanks for your input Vandal, could you post a link to your journal so I could maybe see where I could improve on things,


----------



## Deansie (5 Sep 2017)

DavidW said:


> Hi here's my Trigon 350 with the iquatics main light and CO2 injection
> View attachment 109959
> CO2 make a big difference with the carpet plants.


That's a beautiful tank David, really nice I'd like a 350 but my corner isn't big enough.


----------



## Vandal Gardener (5 Sep 2017)

Sorry Deansie, I don't have a journal.  

Lights on aren't for a few hours yet but will post a most recent shot - bear in mind my trimming technique is non existent and I cleared a lot of the carpet/ front stems (alternanthera reinikii mini and staurogyne repens) last week.

Been a case of trial and error and believing Ceg's mantra of more co2- that's worked for me.  

As said the biggest wow factor was adding the pressurised co2 (well actually was upgrading from T8 to T5s) -now that the plants are growing I'm encountering the problems most Trigon users face of flow and distribution - pondering the JBL pro flora in line as it seems a more efficient way to dissolve into the water but other priorities are taking up my resources at present so just battling with flea bay diffuser being sucked into the juwel internal and blasted along the side with an eheim 2322 through a spraybar at the top for heat and additional flow.

To echo Deansie David, your tank/fish are gorgeous.

All the best


----------



## Deansie (5 Sep 2017)

Thanks for your reply Vandal, I'm looking forward to seeing your tank picture. Yeh it's definitely a challenge trying to get flow right, hope you get your issues sorted with the diffuser.
Have you seen a ceg tank? Are there some on here?


----------



## Vandal Gardener (5 Sep 2017)

I'm struggling to find any fts he has an article/thread about limnophila that gives a teaser 
https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/limnophila-aromatica-the-rice-paddy-herb.1690/

and I'm sure I read him giving advice on spraybars and submitted a shot of the spray bar length apart from that I'm getting nada.

@ceg4048 how's about spoiling us with a fts ya big guru you


----------



## DavidW (19 Sep 2017)

Vandal Gardener said:


> To echo Deansie David, your tank/fish are gorgeous.


----------

